# MTB Marathon Rhens - tragischer Unfall kurz vorm Ziel



## Reculver (10. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es dem Teilnehmer geht, der am Wassergraben kurz vorm Ziel gestürzt ist?

Das sah alles sehr übel aus. Ich hoffe er hat keine ernsthaften Verletzungen davon getragen und die Informationen, die man sich im Zielbereich erzählt hat, stimmen nicht. Demnach besteht der Verdacht auf eine Verletzung der Halswirbelsäule. 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich gute Besserung!

Martin


----------



## sevenrocks (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ja das war eine üble Stelle. Es sind wohl mehrere gestürzt.
Meine Frau zu dem Zeitpunkt an der Stelle und hat den Rettungswagen gerufen.
Auch von uns gute Besserung an den Fahrer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

